# Project statt .jar als BuildPath



## Fohnbit (13. Jan 2015)

Hallo!

Ich programmiere in Eclipse Plug-ins.

Da viele der einzelnen Projekte dieselbe Funktionen benötigen, möchte ich diese gerne als eigenes Projekt auslagern und in den Projekte darauf verweisen.
Das klappt auch, aber wenn ich die Projekte starte, erhalte ich einen Fehler das dieses nicht gefunden wird.
Auch wenn ich exportiere erhalte ich die Fehler.

Ich schreibe das ganze für eine Osgi Anwendung die ich nicht selbst erstellt habe.

Kann ich in Eclipse ein Projekt im Workspace so definieren, als wäre es eine .jar Datei beim starten und exportieren und diese auch mit übergeben wird?

Oder soll ich einen export machen, die anderen Projekte auf die jar verweisen?
Ich müßte dann aber immer bei einer Änderung einen Export machen, bevor ich die eigentlichen Projekte exportiere, damit diese die aktuelle .jar auch haben.

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## dzim (14. Jan 2015)

Ich kann deinem Schreibstil nur recht schlecht folgen, daher fällt es mir eher schwer zu verstehen, was du genau machst.
Was ich aus meiner eigenen Zeit aus der OSGi-Entwicklung noch weiss, ist: Erstelle dir am besten ein Bundle, dass ein paar Interfaces anbietet und implementiere dieses im Bundle selbst als (deklarativen) Service. Die anderen "Projekte" - von denen ich jetzt ausgehe, dass es sich dabei auch um OSGi-Bundles handelt - müssen sich dann nur eine Referenz auf den Service holen und ihr entsprechend nutzen.

Du kannst natürlich auch einfach alle deiner Bundles von besagten ersten Abhängen lassen und alle notwendigen Klassen exportieren, dann kommst du vielleicht auch um den Service herum.

Aber wie gesagt: Deine Frage ist IMHO recht unverständlich formuliert, daher bin ich mir nicht so recht sicher, wo dein Problem genau liegt.


----------



## Fohnbit (14. Jan 2015)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich versuche es nochmal genauer zu erklären.
Ich nutze als beispiel eine .jar und binde diese als BuildPath in mein Projekt ein. Beim Export gebe ich die jar mit an, damit diese mit exportiert wird. Das klappt und ist OK.

Nun möchte nun eigene eigene .jar erstellen, die Basisfunktionalität bereitstellt.
Diese könnte ich in die anderen Projekte einbinden und wieder beim Export mitangeben.

Nur muss ich dann immer zuerst die .jar erstellen und danach meine Projekte starten zum debuggen, damit die .jar aktuell ist.

Schön wäre es, wenn das automatisch klappt.


----------



## dzim (14. Jan 2015)

Dann wäre es am besten, wenn du statt einer .jar eben doch ein separates Bundle hast, in dem der Code gewartet wird. Exportiere dort nur alle notwendigen Klassen! Alle daran interessierten Bundles (Plugins) müssen dann nur eine Abhängigkeit dahin haben und schon sollte es gehen.


----------



## Fohnbit (14. Jan 2015)

alles klar, vielen Dank.

Werde ich probieren!


----------

